# Pentel Pencil



## Don Halvorsen (Jun 29, 2009)

I saw in a photo what looked like a Pentel 0.5 mm pencil ... you know - the blue ones - but it was wood.  I have never seen a kit like this.  How would one make one of these?

Don


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 30, 2009)

You need (not really but it makes it easier) a step drill and a mandrel both of which are sold in the classified. There is an awesome article in the library as well.


----------



## edman2 (Jun 30, 2009)

Don,
Try this library article for the general idea of how to do it.
http://content.penturners.org/articles/2004/pentel.pdf


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 30, 2009)

Also two videos at:

http://theperfectcollection.com/videotips.php

Chuckie


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 2, 2009)

Get the step drill bit and step mandrel from rherell and go to town. It's an amazingly fun and easy pencil to turn. I've done them in wood, resin, and now aluminum.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 12, 2009)

Step drilll and mandrel available here also: http://theperfectcollection.com 
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Don Halvorsen said:


> I saw in a photo what looked like a Pentel 0.5 mm pencil ... you know - the blue ones - but it was wood.  I have never seen a kit like this.  How would one make one of these?
> 
> Don


----------

